# Intel- und IBM-Manager verhaftet!



## Explosiv (23. Oktober 2009)

*Insiderhandel: Intel- und IBM-Manager verhaftet !*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der Milliardär und Hedgefonds-Chef Raj Rajaratnam wurde in New York wegen Insiderhandels festgenommen. Das FBI hat sechs Geschäftsmänner festgenommen, die unter anderem Gewinne aus Aktienspekulationen durch illegale Insider-Geschäfte verbessert haben. 
Unter den Beschuldigten  befinden sich auch Manager von* IBM* und *Intel*. 
Raj Rajaratnam selbst und fünf weitere Spitzenmanager sollen verbotene Geschäfte betrieben haben. 
Einer der genannten Manager ist Rajiv Goel, welcher der *Leiter des Bereichs für strategische Investitionen bei Intel ist.*
Raj Rajaratnam soll an den Aktien von dem Internet-Suchmaschinenanbieter Google 17-18 Millionen US-Dollar in die eigene Tasche gesteckt haben. 
Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen sollen sich die illegalen Profite auf eine Höhe von über 25 Millionen Dollar betragen. 

Die Ermittler sprechen von dem grössten Insiderskandal, den es je gab. Hierbei haben die Ermittler die Telefonate abgehört, um den Insiderhandel an der Wallstreet zu belegen.

So sind die Fahnder durch Tipps auf die Spur von 5 Männern und einer Frau gekommen. Davon wurden 4 wegen Betruges beschuldigt und zwei Personen wegen Verschwörung.

Die illegalen Wetten bzw. das Ziel des Insiderhandels gingen gegen das Unternehmen Google, Computerkonzern Sun Microsystems und Halbleiterhersteller AMD.

*Besonders pikant :*

Von den Festgenommenen Personen ist eine bei *IBM* beschäftigt gewesen, eine bei McKinsey und die dritte Person bei dem Chip-Hersteller* Intel*.
Sollte es zu einem Urteil kommen, würde der Beschuldigte mindestens 20 Jahre in Haft gehen, die Washington Post redet sogar von Lebenslänglich. Die Ermittlungen reichen bis in das Jahr 2007, am Freitag hatte man nun zugeschlagen. Hedgefonds-Chef Raj Rajaratnam wurde gegen eine Kaution von 100 Millionen Dollar auf freien Fuß gelassen.

Was haltet ihr davon ? Wiederholt unlauterer Wettbewerb ?
*Quellen:*
Fudzilla
WinFuture
Chip
manager-magazin


----------



## DarkMo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

läuft doch seit gestern oder vorgestern in den nachrichten ^^ aber die banken truffies gehören auch alle verhaftet ^^ alles was reich is dreht am rad und darf es ungescholten. gut, der hat sich wohl zu blöde angestellt ><


----------



## Selene (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*



Explosiv schrieb:


> gegen eine Kaution von 100 Millionen Dollar auf freiem Fuß gelassen.
> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16107/1/ ​



scheint den ja nicht groß zu interessieren, einfach mal schnell 100 mille zu zahlen....


----------



## Biosman (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

Die nächsten Leute stehen schon schlage um deren plätze einzunehmen. Es wird sich eh nie was ändern.


----------



## Naumo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

asbach uralt.. schnee von gestern.. 

aber mal zum thema.. es wird sich NIE was ändern, denn das "schnelle" Geld lockt immer und jeden und vor allem die die denken sie können so machen auf Grund von position und macht. 
ich hoff ich werd mal nicht so


----------



## Explosiv (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

Naja, mich würde auch Interessieren, ob der unlautere Wettbewerb Einfluss auf den Börsenabschluss von AMDs dritten Quartalszahlen genommen hatte. 
Natürlich Rein Hypothetisch  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

also ich find die strafe sschon etwas hart dafür das man paar Infos weiter reicht gleich 20J. wenn nicht sogar Lebenslänglich bekommt! Ich würde ne Geld strafe verordnen!
meiner meinung nach finde ich oky das geld zurück zu zahlen was die dran verdient haben!

MfG
Solid


----------



## JOJO (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

Hätte jemad von uns die Chance, würden wir sie nutzen. Ein paar Mille mehr auf dem Konto tun jedem gut... was solls also, wir können nicht alle nur Glück haben, und arbeiten müssen ja auch ein paar Leuts...


----------



## Explosiv (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also ich find die strafe sschon etwas hart dafür das man paar Infos weiter reicht gleich 20J. wenn nicht sogar Lebenslänglich bekommt!



Wer mit Geld handelt, sollte sich auch der Verantwortung bewusst sein. Die paar Infos sind Wettbewerbsentscheidend und die Strafe finde ich gerechtfertigt.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

das is im kapitalismus ja schon ne art mord oder so  und wir leben nunmal im kapitalismus, wo der mörder 2jahre auf bewährung bekommt, und der 5euro dieb lebenslänglich xD


----------



## rabit (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

Trotzdem soll er nie die Möglichkeit bekommen das "geklaute" Geld auszugeben.
Hunderte Famielien die hart arbeiten werden durch solche Manager mit Arbeitslosigkeit belohnt.


----------



## TwilightAngel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*

Nicht nur mit Arbeitslosigkeit. Viele Leute verlieren auch hart verdientes Geld wegen solchen Leuten. Was man nich alles mit 100 Mio. machen könnte...in der Forschung wär das Geld schnell weg.


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

in der forschung wäre schmiergelder aber wesentlich besser aufgehoben als auf den konten der manager, dass widerum auf fast alle überbezahlten zutrifft

aber wie schon gesagt Kapitalismus FTW....


----------



## der_fabi92 (24. Oktober 2009)

Na, die Leute hier haben ja die richtige Einstellung, 'kann man eh nichts machen'

Wieso hat sich die Einstellung verbreitet das man an der heutigen Situation eh nichts ändern kann?
Auch der Kapitalismus ist formbar, sodass es dem gemeinen Pöbel besser gehen könnte.

Allerdings wird sich sicher nichts von allein daran ändern, jedes mal wenn jemand meint er sei klüger als alle anderen und kümmert sich gar nicht erst um so etwas, denn das wäre ja sowieso nutzlos, reibt sich irgendwo ein reicher und ebenso mächtiger Mensch sich die Hände.

Glaubt mir es zeugt nicht von Intelligenz wenn man sich bereits vor einen Kampf geschlagen gibt, auch wenn das ressourcensparend sein mag.


Jetzt mögen die weiseren unter euch lachen und sagen, 'damals war das vllt. so' und 'das habe ich so viele Jahre und Male miterlebt'

Naja... ihr merkt schon selber


----------



## nDivia (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*



Naumo schrieb:


> asbach uralt.. schnee von gestern..


Also ich hab von den Machenschaften dieser Personen nix gewusst!


----------



## MisterG (24. Oktober 2009)

Also erst muss man mal abwarten um welche Art von "Insiderhandel" es sich wirklich gehandelt hat. Ich selbst finde es nur "normal", Informationsvorteil auszunutzen. Dass so etwas eine Straftat ist - naja. Auch die evtl Haftstrafe von 20 Jahren bis lebenslänglich ist doch ein Witz.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Oktober 2009)

man kriegt was man verdient...


----------



## tm0975 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, mich würde auch Interessieren, ob der unlautere Wettbewerb Einfluss auf den Börsenabschluss von AMDs dritten Quartalszahlen genommen hatte.
> Natürlich Rein Hypothetisch  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich. den kurs haben sie nich tunbedingt beeinflußt, jeoch gute möglichkeiten gehabt, ihn deutlich besser vorherzusehen als wir...


----------



## MisterG (24. Oktober 2009)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> man kriegt was man verdient...



Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Oktober 2009)

am besten 1 Jahr in den Knast und alles Geld wird ihnen abgenommen und dann gibt es für die nur noch Harz 4... bis an ihr Lebensende / wäre wohl die bessere Strafe als kostenloser Gefängnisaufenthalt und Verplegung umsonst


----------



## R33p3r (24. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> am besten 1 Jahr in den Knast und alles Geld wird ihnen abgenommen und dann gibt es für die nur noch Harz 4... bis an ihr Lebensende / wäre wohl die bessere Strafe als kostenloser Gefängnisaufenthalt und Verplegung umsonst



Du vergisst, dass die in Amerika sind  glaube mir, dass sind im Knast Free Pussys 

Aber, dass sie bestraft werden ist richtig, weil sie dadurch Vorteile hatten, die andere nicht hatten. Und wenn sich jeder mal in die Lage einer Firma versetzt die dadurch Schaden erlitten hat, dann kann das auch jeder nachvollziehen.
In welcher Höhe diese Strafen nun festegesetzt werden sollten und ob Knast die richtige Lösung dafür ist, anstatt evtl 70% seines Vermögens für soziale Projekte zu spenden, was den meisten wohl mehr weh tun würde als ihren Arsch im Knast herhalten zu müssen.


----------



## stuka7 (24. Oktober 2009)

> am besten 1 Jahr in den Knast und alles Geld wird ihnen abgenommen und dann gibt es für die nur noch Harz 4... bis an ihr Lebensende / wäre wohl die bessere Strafe als kostenloser Gefängnisaufenthalt und Verplegung umsonst
> __________________


Ja außerdem vergisst du dass hartz 4 dem staat wohl teurer kommen würde als Knastaufenthalt...


----------



## Genghis99 (24. Oktober 2009)

Das bestätigt meine Ansicht, das dem "Finanzwesen" Regeln gesetzt werden müssen. Ausserdem sollte der Staat das am leichtesten verdiente Geld mit den höchsten Steuern versehen. Arbeiten muss sich mehr lohnen als spekulieren. Wer seinen Buckel jeden Tag krumm macht, sollte geringere Steuern zahlen müssen, als jemand der bloss ein paar Milliönchen herumschiebt.

Das das ganze Spekulanten- und Bankergesoxs stehenden Fusses an die Wand gestellt werden sollte, halte ich zwar für praktikabel aber doch ein wenig extrem.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2009)

naja, sie haben sich ja nicht an bestehende regeln gehalten, deswegen ja der terz ^^ also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat einer vorab kursinformationen rausgegeben auf denen sich wunderbar "spekulieren" lies. also lotto spielen, wenn man die zahlen kennt quasi. und das ist natürlich kein fair play mehr *g* aber würd mich wundern, wenn das die einzigen waren. waren sicher nur die einzigen, die sich ham erwischen lassen ^^

aber das mit den steuern regt mich au auf. haste kein geld, wirste geschröpft und ackerst eigentlich nur, um überhaupt den kopf über wasser halten zu können, biste reich, bekommste fürs nix tun mal eben so mehr kohle wie ne ganze familie zusammen ^^ allein 1mille aufm konto, un man könnt wohl schon von den zinsen leben *g* (wenn die monatlich ausgezahlt werden, weis ich jetz grad garnich >< bei meinen zinsen is das so wayne, das ich da ned drauf achte ^^).


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Oktober 2009)

stuka7 schrieb:


> Ja außerdem vergisst du dass hartz 4 dem staat wohl teurer kommen würde als Knastaufenthalt...


wenn man dennen vorher all ihrgen Besitz weg nimmt kommt wohl genug + für den Staat zusammen


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insider verhaftetet !*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also ich find die strafe sschon etwas hart dafür das man paar Infos weiter reicht gleich 20J. wenn nicht sogar Lebenslänglich bekommt! Ich würde ne Geld strafe verordnen!
> meiner meinung nach finde ich oky das geld zurück zu zahlen was die dran verdient haben!
> 
> MfG
> Solid



Das ist gerecht finde ich.


----------



## Hasbat (25. Oktober 2009)

stuka7 schrieb:


> Ja außerdem vergisst du dass hartz 4 dem staat wohl teurer kommen würde als Knastaufenthalt...



Denke ich nicht.

Laut diverser Infos aus dem Internet kostet Knast in Deutschland ca. 100 € am Tag.
In den USA ca. 24000 $ im Jahr.

Wenn man bedenkt wie groß der Aufwand an Personal und Gebäuden ist kann man sich leicht vorstellen das da was an kosten zusammen kommt.

Ich denke die beste Strafe ist das mindestens das doppelte von dem zurückgezahlt werden muß was illegal mehr verdient wurde.
Einen Teil davon an diejenigen die dabei geschädigt wurden den Rest an soziale Einrichtungen.
Für die Verantwortlichen (Manager) 5 bis 10 Jahre Knast und anschließend lebenslanges Berufsverbot überall dort wo es was mit Geld zu tun hat.


----------



## R33p3r (25. Oktober 2009)

Hasbat schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht.
> 
> Laut diverser Infos aus dem Internet kostet Knast in Deutschland ca. 100 € am Tag.
> In den USA ca. 24000 $ im Jahr.
> ...




das nenn ich mal ein Exempel statuieren  
wo hast du das mit den Knast kosten gefunden ?, wunder mich nur das es in USA 240x so viel pro Nase kosten soll wo der Knast dort kein "Luxus" ist.


----------



## Bucklew (25. Oktober 2009)

R33p3r schrieb:


> wunder mich nur das es in USA 240x so viel pro Nase kosten soll wo der Knast dort kein "Luxus" ist.


Die USA haben viel mehr Hochsicherheitsgefängnisse, die natürlich RICHTIG geld kosten, nicht zu vergessen auch die Todestrakte für Todesstrafe usw.

Bei uns in D gibt es nur noch sehr wenige Gefängisse mit dauerhaft besetzten Wachtürmen, die einen Schießbefehl haben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Oktober 2009)

am Tag / im Jahr kann man direkt ja schlecht vergleichen dann ist Deutschland x365Tage teurer mit 
36.500 € (54.750 $) zu 24.000 $


----------



## R33p3r (25. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> am Tag / im Jahr kann man direkt ja schlecht vergleichen dann ist Deutschland x365 teurer mit
> 36.500 € zu 24.000 $
> (jetzt müsste man noch € in $ umrechnen)



sind dann *54421.5 $


*also wäre deutschland fast doppelt so viel *
*


----------



## Bucklew (25. Oktober 2009)

R33p3r schrieb:


> sind dann *54421.5 $
> 
> 
> *also wäre deutschland fast doppelt so viel **


Ääähmm.....1$ = 1,5€


----------



## Argead (25. Oktober 2009)

20Jahre für Insiderhandel?? Das wird ja bestraft wie ein Mord


----------



## Bucklew (25. Oktober 2009)

Argead schrieb:


> 20Jahre für Insiderhandel?? Das wird ja bestraft wie ein Mord


In den USA kriegst du für Mord keine 20 Jahre


----------



## R33p3r (25. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ääähmm.....1$ = 1,5€




ähm fail seit wann ist dollar mehr wert wie euro  1€ = 1,5$ so wird ein schuh drauss 

@ Argead 

In USA landest du für Mord min lebenslänglich wenn nicht sogar die Todestrafe je nach Schwere


----------



## zcei (25. Oktober 2009)

Ok es ist nicht gerecht AMD gegenüber aber 20 Jahre sind doch heftig 
Die sollten ausrechnen, wie viel Verlust AMD dadurch hatte und denen das geben 
Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden und das war nur für den "eigenbedarf"?

Danke für die News wusste das bis dato auch noch nicht


----------



## Maniac1960 (26. Oktober 2009)

MisterG schrieb:


> Also erst muss man mal abwarten um welche Art von "Insiderhandel" es sich wirklich gehandelt hat. Ich selbst finde es nur "normal", Informationsvorteil auszunutzen. Dass so etwas eine Straftat ist - naja. Auch die evtl Haftstrafe von 20 Jahren bis lebenslänglich ist doch ein Witz.


 
die Strafe kann garnicht hoch genug ausfallen, sind diese feine Herren für alles Elend auf dieser Welt Verantwortlich.
Gier ist der Tod des ehrlichen Arbeiters, erst arbeitslos, dann Armut und zum Schluss der Freitod vieler die nicht mehr wissen, wie sie was in den Magen bekommen.

Kapitalismus ist ein Monster, wenn keiner da ist der es im Zaun hält, frist es, es wird grösser und grösser, bis es nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist.
Zum Schluss frist es auch diejenigen, dies gezüchtet haben!!!

mfg


----------



## JOJO (26. Oktober 2009)

Maniac1960 schrieb:


> die Strafe kann garnicht hoch genug ausfallen, sind diese feine Herren für alles Elend auf dieser Welt Verantwortlich.
> Gier ist der Tod des ehrlichen Arbeiters, erst arbeitslos, dann Armut und zum Schluss der Freitod vieler die nicht mehr wissen, wie sie was in den Magen bekommen.
> 
> Kapitalismus ist ein Monster, wenn keiner da ist der es im Zaun hält, frist es, es wird grösser und grösser, bis es nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist.
> ...


 



Zusatz:"Die Kapitalstrafen sind ohne Abzug dem Volke zuzusprechen!"

Lebenslange Haft finde ich gerechtfertigt, auch, das privates Kapital und Vermögen dieser Verbrecher eingezogen werden! Dann, und nur dann, werden die Jungs da oben wach, wenn es für sie selbst zum Sozialamt geht, und die eigenen Kinder nichts mehr zu fressen haben!!!


----------



## Tamio (26. Oktober 2009)

Der bekommt 20 Jahre wird nach ein paar Jahren entlassen, auf Bewährung. Und hat noch fette Konten auf den Cayman Islands und in der Schweiz


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (26. Oktober 2009)

stuka7 schrieb:


> Ja außerdem vergisst du dass hartz 4 dem staat wohl teurer kommen würde als Knastaufenthalt...


 Knast kostet mehr als Hartz 4.


----------



## Schnitzkie (27. Oktober 2009)

Daran erkennt man wie kapitalistisch die Manager sind auf dieser Welt! Wollen Geld,Geld und nochmals Geld machen und scheißen auf die anderen Menschen. 
Und ich wunder mich nicht, dass immer mehr Datenskandale an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. 
Naja jetzt sehen sie wo es hingehen kann.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzkie schrieb:


> Daran erkennt man wie kapitalistisch die Manager sind auf dieser Welt! Wollen Geld,Geld und nochmals Geld machen und scheißen auf die anderen Menschen.
> Und ich wunder mich nicht, dass immer mehr Datenskandale an die Öffentlichkeit kommen.
> Naja jetzt sehen sie wo es hingehen kann.


 Wohin denn? Reiche Menschen können sich gerade in Amerika freikaufen(bessere Anwälte).


----------

